# My new pup Silver :)



## jr_cisn305 (May 15, 2009)

I want to introduce my new puppy Silver she is about 4months old. The breeder that we got her from said the dad was a pure bred BLUE pitbull and the mom was pure bred Red nose. I don't really know much about pitbulls but what do ya think.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

awwww shes pretty


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

look at the belly so cute =)


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

i like her, she is pretty


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well unfortunately BYB's that you got your pup from dont know what they are talking about.
blue nose, red nose, green nose; are just colors on a dog nothing more. it doesnt represent a bloodline or "kind" of pitbull.

but none the less you have a good looking dog that will be your bestfriend through and through.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

really cute puppy. post more pics plz


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very cute pup but Nizmo is right, back yard breeders will tell you all kinds of  to try and sell a pup. Blue and red is nothing more than coat and nose color and it has nothing to do with bloodline or breeding. people will try to tell you blue is "rare" color, but it isn't at all. Two black dogs can throw blue pups. Either way you have one gorgeous little pup there and I look forward to seeing more of him in the future


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

gorgeous pup very adorable love the nose and the white markings!
rant time:

it seems that blues tend to bemore dominate over reds as i hardly ever see red rednoses anymore...my rednose is a red spot in a sea of blues honestly imtired of people acting like a blue is so rare and precious a best friend is special the love and loyalty is the greatest of anything....


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

rednose_momma said:


> it seems that blues tend to bemore dominate over reds as i hardly ever see red rednoses anymore...my rednose is a red spot in a sea of blues honestly imtired of people acting like a blue is so rare and precious a best friend is special the love and loyalty is the greatest of anything....


myth. it really is a dog to dog thing. people say lots a funny stuff bout it but really it all comes down to genetics and what not.

the pup tho- super super cute


----------



## jr_cisn305 (May 15, 2009)

I will upload more pics as soon as I can  Thanks for the comments..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She is a cutie!I love her white triangle on the back of her neck.My girl Suey has the same thing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya your breeder has NO idea what they are talking about but she is a gorgeous girl none the less! Glad to have you and hope you love it here!


----------



## Vixxy (May 18, 2021)

My beautiful babes


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to Go Pitbull Vixxy, glad you found us. Those two pups define cuteness. What are their names?

Joe


----------

